# Great banana pudding



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

I love oreos and bananas, so I thought banana pudding with oreos instead of vanilla wafers, it was GREAT.

I scraped the icing out of the oreos to make it less fattening and it was just right, not to sweet,

my husband made some with the icing in the oreos, a little to sweet for me, but he loved it.


----------

